# DS Vs PSP



## artrite (Aug 28, 2009)

I have had this argument with many of my mates. Whats better?? PSP or Ds. So i have decieded to put it up on here so you can make the choice.

These two consoles have different benifits. They are 2 totally different consoles that dont work the same.  I found this review on PSP and DS. Have  a read,

- DS

The good:
The Nintendo DS employs innovative dual-screen and microphone-enabled gameplay without load times on a higher-resolution display than Game Boy Advance SP while remaining backward compatible with older GBA games. The inclusion of Wi-Fi multiplayer capabilities and a touch screen allows for a growing list of original and fun games that you can't play on any other system.

The bad:
Third-party support for the system hasn't matched the originality and ingenuity of Nintendo's games, and multimedia potential remains exclusive to Japan. The system is quite bulky. The much more stylish and comfortable DS Lite is available for the same price.

The bottom line:
While it lacks the multimedia and graphical finesse of the Sony PSP, the feature-packed Nintendo DS is a worthy successor to the Game Boy Advance--but the new and improved DS Lite is available for the same price.

Specifications:
Product Description: Nintendo DS - Handheld game system ; Form Factor: Handheld ; Media Type: Cartridge

-PSP 

The good:
The Sony PSP is a slick portable gaming system highlighted by an impressive wide-screen display and PS2-like graphics. It also boasts built-in Wi-Fi, a Web browser, and the ability to play music and videos, as well as to store images.

The bad:
The Sony PSP's multimedia functionality is underwhelming, especially for video, requiring expensive memory cards. The load times on the UMD games can be excessive.

The bottom line:
The Sony PSP elevates portable gaming to the next level, but its multimedia functionality falls short of its full potential.

Specifications:
Product Description: Sony PSP 1001 - Handheld game system ; Form Factor: Handheld ; Media Type: UMD (Universal Media Disc) ;


After Reading that what one is better???

Happy Gaming


----------



## CheatingSoi (Aug 28, 2009)

Each are better in their own ways. Like you said, they are two totally different consoles that do different things. Its just preference really.


----------



## artrite (Aug 28, 2009)

Year thats what i thought. They do 2 different things.


----------



## antonkan (Aug 28, 2009)

I would like the PSP becuase it has better graphics and sound. If I want Mario or other games, I'll go for the Nintendo DS.

BTW. PSP is more powerful than the Nintendo DS.


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 28, 2009)

I prefer the DSi Over any psp


----------



## artrite (Aug 28, 2009)

rockstar99 said:
			
		

> I prefer the DSi Over any psp




I have heard that the DSI is cheap. My friend told me when he used one that they are really lite in weight and he said they feel cheap.


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 28, 2009)

nah it feels better its longer its slimmer its comfortable


----------



## themuddaload (Aug 30, 2009)

since i got my psp 2000 and got the hax on it, i have almost never touched my ds.

last time i played my ds was when i was on a 7hr car trip and my psp's battery ran out.

ill probably pick up the ds for a while when KH hits the us.


----------



## Domination (Aug 30, 2009)

I have never liked any PSP games I played on my friend's PSP... too generic for my taste. My PS2 is much superior to it, having  PSP is redundant and can be called a downgrade,seeing as PS2 is one of the consoles with some of the best games ever. And I don't really like the games on PSP, so I might as well buy a laptop if I want the PSP's functions and emualtion. It jsut doesn't do for me.

DS on the other ahnd is different, the touchscreen on it is what I'll never find anywhere and I won't be wasting my money. And the DS has actually many good games, except the graphics. And the software is what matters to me, I don't care about fucking hardware, a RPG with nice 3d environment still plays like a 2D RPG, so I can enjoy the 2D RPGs as much as the 3D ones, I think the games on DS are great. 

Its the fun, not all the graphics crap. I'll say graphics is an extra like those sound tests, not a must, I could get a game with divine graphics and it palys like crap.

Those who say graphics are important pobably never will find fun from emulation, so the PSP is uselss too.


----------



## benjaminlibl (Aug 30, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Its the fun, not all the graphics crap. I'll say graphics is an extra like those sound tests, not a must, I could get a game with divine graphics and it palys like crap.


I was thinking about this yesterday actually. It seems Sony is doing the same thing every time they release a new console, but Nintendo is actually making innovative new stuff that people like.

I used to have a PSP, and I loved it. Until I got my DS. It may be less powerful, and have inferior graphics, but I actually like the games they have on the DS. PSP is more powerful, but loading times take forever and games are laggy.


----------



## blueskies (Aug 30, 2009)

I've gone back and forth between the two a few times.. bought a ds, then dsl, then a psp, sold ds-es, sold psp, rebought ds, sold ds, rebought psp...(honestly I have a problem, I know).

I landed on the psp again this time around (just waiting for the eBay to ship it) because I feel the ds games are targeted for a younger audience. I don't find the games fun anymore. The touch screen is cool, adds a new way to play, but just like with the Wii, I get bored with the gimmicks very quickly. You can't polish a turd of a game by saying "you can touch the little guy to make him jump!". I don't mind buttons, been using them for years and they work just fine. 

The psp has, in my opinion, a 'better' line up of games, or at least games that appeal to me. Crisis Core, Metal Gear, Katamari, etc. I like the bigger screen. I like the 'better' graphics (decent 3d is better than cartooney graphics). I can do cool things like stream music and videos from my ps3 over the internet.

Who knows I'll probably sell it again in a few months for some reason. I still have my GBAs though (SP and Micro). Best handhelds ever ever ever (ever).


----------



## clegion (Aug 30, 2009)

meh  they bot fill the same function to me anyway, for example when i want to play ds game, i play ds, when i want to play psp game i play psp, it's quite simple and don't say psp game are all rubbish and people who choose sony are graphic retard, who didn't care about gameplay and stuff like that, they are couple of good games to play and good emulation


----------



## godsakes (Aug 30, 2009)

i own both and they're both great in their own way - the PSP top tier games really do outclass the DS ones in the sense they're alot closer to their console counterparts, but that said the DS has a much better range of games particularly casual games suited for a 'pick up and go' handheld and many of these games are are much better suited with the stylus. Homebrew wise the PSP win hands down, great arcade and even PSX emulators and you can even stream vids to your PSP.

get the PSP if you want good homebrew and a narrow range of console ports - get the DS if you want a wide range of 'quick fix' games with a great interface


----------



## Eternal Myst (Aug 30, 2009)

antonkan said:
			
		

> I would like the PSP becuase it has better graphics and sound. If I want Mario or other games, I'll go for the Nintendo DS.
> 
> BTW. PSP is more powerful than the Nintendo DS.



Sometimes you need to think that "graphics aren't everything", and it's about gameplay, but It doesn't seem like you would understand that.


----------



## BanjoMumbo (Aug 30, 2009)

I have them both, and both are equally matched. I've had my DS since 2004, and I just got my PSP this year on sale. I will say that PSP has better SNES emulation, but DS' Neo-Geo emulation is better. I cannot choose, they are both great systems.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Aug 30, 2009)

I say the DS is better (especially when used with a flashcart). I've played a psp and it was fun for a while before the novelty of it being "new" wore away and I realised it was just another generic hand held...basically a more powerful GBA in my opinion. The PSP has some good games but not much that I think are really inventive or origional.


----------



## tanvm07 (Aug 30, 2009)

I thinl the psp has better graphics and gameplay coz it can have better 3d adventure games like GTA and awesome fighting games like dissidia and soul calibur and with hacks you can do lotsa stuff like youtube


----------



## VashTS (Aug 30, 2009)

psp is cool but the games for it are not that great...i had a psp for about 2years until i finally caved in and sold it, still got my old phat ds blue color though thats a pretty old machine and i play it every time im in the bathroom


----------



## Depravo (Aug 30, 2009)

I prefer the DS as the dual screen, touch screen, microphone etc offer gameplay opportunities not available on any other system whereas the PSP is simply a PS2 you can play while sitting on the toilet. And if I wanted to do that I would save money by buying a power extension cable.


----------



## Tokiopop (Aug 30, 2009)

ca_michelbach said:
			
		

> I say the DS is better (especially when used with a flashcart). I've played a psp and it was fun for a while before the novelty of it being "new" wore away and I realised it was just another generic hand held...basically a more powerful GBA in my opinion. The PSP has some good games but not much that I think are really inventive or origional.


The PSPs novelty wore off? What novelty? If there is a system that has a novelty that wares off than it's the DSs touch screen or the Wiis motion controll.

The PSP is better and doing over stuff, the games are nice also. The only downside is that there's not many good games. This is why the DS is good, not because of the system, but because there are some good games for it.


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 30, 2009)

I have had a DS since its UK launch and love the thing to bits, it has great games such as CoD4 and Dementium on it. The FPS control is a lot better than the PSP's.

I would like a cheap PSP-1000 and a big memory stick,however, for the much better power and SNES emulation. Also games such as Crisis Core




			
				antonkan said:
			
		

> I would like the PSP becuase it has better graphics and sound. If I want Mario or other games, I'll go for the Nintendo DS.
> 
> BTW. PSP is more powerful than the Nintendo DS.



I love the way you felt you had to say that AFTER saying that the PSP has better graphics (proving it is more powerful)


----------



## Trulen (Aug 30, 2009)

I gots both, and I haven't touched my DS since the PSP got that "new" factor to it.

But, after a while, they'll equalize.
They're both quality systems, and anyone who limits themselves to only one on account of loyalty is only putting a cap on the fun they could be having.  


PSP's got some great games, and can do some great emulation.
DS has great games too.  And there's lots of homebrew for the DS.  

I can put my PSP on my 32" TV, and it not look like poo.  That's a nice little plus.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 30, 2009)

It's good the see the replies so far being reasonable. All you need is one guy going "PSP is 100000000x better than DS. DS has shitty games and is for kids. PSP rulezzzz" and KABOOM! You've got a shit throwing storm. Forewarning, anyone who replies with something as I mentioned will get virtually headbutted.

Each has their good games. The PSP is better in graphics and features, but it doesn't matter when it comes to your gaming preference. I really am looking to get a PSP (probably an older modder so I can hack it), so I won't say which one is overall "better", in my opinion.


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 30, 2009)

I have a PSP 2000 and a DS... the PSP's games suck in comparison to the DS

Yet I play my PSP more than my DS... because I got the entire NES, SNES, GBA, SMS, GBC and PSX backlog and Daedalusx64 is getting better every day... I already beat the first dungeon of Ocarina of Time on my PSP.


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 30, 2009)

Both aren't what you would call master pieces. 

the GBA was a much more great handheld then its older brother the DS

and the PSP isn't exactly a great feet from Sony. 

However both are good at what they do best i.e. keep you entertained and occupied for an hour or so. You can't compare things like this, both hand-helds are in a completely different league.


----------



## quepaso (Aug 31, 2009)

DS sucks.  Its not comfortable to hold my DS lite for extended periods of time, the screens are tiny, the sound is really bad, and the graphics suck.  It may have the most games, but they're mostly rpgs that take too long to beat since my hands cramp playing on it.  Also, emulators are a joke on it.

PSP is an amazing system, the screen is huge and bright, great sound thats plenty loud, awesome graphics and emulators are amazing on it.  Not to mention some terrific variety of games avail for it.  Where DS is mainly for RPGs, the PSP has RPGs, Fighting games, Action games, Schmups, puzzle games, and even more.  I wish it was a tad more powerful to run the SNES emulator better, but other then that, i love the PSP.  I use a PSP Slim btw.

Oh, and movie playback on the PSP is absolutely awesome.  Its a joke on the DS.


----------



## Advi (Aug 31, 2009)

ShatteredScreens said:
			
		

> ca_michelbach said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the DS is better because it has MORE good games. The PSP is a novelty because it's hi-tech for a handheld but there are like no games for it in comparison.


----------



## Jakob95 (Aug 31, 2009)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> antonkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually Graphics are almost everything.  Sometimes a every good DS game comes out but with bad graphics I won't even try it out because its so hard to see when the graphics are bad.  Like imagine playing KH 358/2 Days on DS with PSP graphics.  Just compare Birth By Sleep graphics to 358/2.


EDIT:  Back on topic.  DS is better for its games.  PSP has awesome homebrew applications and Emulators like N64.  But even playing N64 on PSP gets boring its not like you play the real thing.  Would be awesome to get a N64 emulator on my PS2.


----------



## Depravo (Aug 31, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Actually Graphics are almost everything.



-100


----------



## Advi (Aug 31, 2009)

quepaso said:
			
		

> DS sucks.  Its not comfortable to hold my DS lite for extended periods of time, the screens are tiny, the sound is really bad, and the graphics suck.  It may have the most games, but they're mostly rpgs that take too long to beat since my hands cramp playing on it.  Also, emulators are a joke on it.
> 
> PSP is an amazing system, the screen is huge and bright, great sound thats plenty loud, awesome graphics and emulators are amazing on it.  Not to mention some terrific variety of games avail for it.  Where DS is mainly for RPGs, the PSP has RPGs, Fighting games, Action games, Schmups, puzzle games, and even more.  I wish it was a tad more powerful to run the SNES emulator better, but other then that, i love the PSP.  I use a PSP Slim btw.
> 
> Oh, and movie playback on the PSP is absolutely awesome.  Its a joke on the DS.


The PSP is a fantastic personal media player, for sure. but the screen size between systems isn't much of a difference, and i've seen a lot more JRPG's on the PSP myself. Just about every PSP commercial i've seen lately is about an RPG.

though i agree on the movie playback, it's pointless on the DS.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 31, 2009)

quepaso said:
			
		

> DS sucks.  Its not comfortable to hold my DS lite for extended periods of time, the screens are tiny, the sound is really bad, and the graphics suck.  It may have the most games, but they're mostly rpgs that take too long to beat since my hands cramp playing on it.  Also, emulators are a joke on it.
> 
> PSP is an amazing system, the screen is huge and bright, great sound thats plenty loud, awesome graphics and emulators are amazing on it.  Not to mention some terrific variety of games avail for it.  Where DS is mainly for RPGs, the PSP has RPGs, Fighting games, Action games, Schmups, puzzle games, and even more.  I wish it was a tad more powerful to run the SNES emulator better, but other then that, i love the PSP.  I use a PSP Slim btw.
> 
> Oh, and movie playback on the PSP is absolutely awesome.  Its a joke on the DS.



Arggh! Get your pitchforks and your blessed swords! We got a troll on our hands!

The DS doesn't have puzzle games? Nice joke. Tetris DS, Planet Puzzle League, Professor Layton, and more. Seeing puzzle games are a good part of the casual audience, and the DS has a lot of casual gamers, you'll notice there's an abundance of puzzle games for the DS. There's no way in hell the PSP has more puzzle games than the DS.

Fighting games on the DS? Jump! Ultimate and Super Stars, Bleach games, Ultimate Mortal Kombat. I don't play like any fighters so I may have missed some. Shmups are admittedly scarce on the DS, but there is Contra 4 and Zombie BBQ. You're also underestimating DS RPG's. And if you're hands cramp from playing them, go cry me a fucking river. It's not my fault you have dainty hands and more arthritis than my grandmother.

The graphics of the DS are worse than the PSP, but not far off. It's not like comparing a SNES to a Playstation. Saying they "suck" is purely just hate speech. And emulation for the DS isn't "unplayable". Sure, you won't get any N64 or PS1 games on there, but most DS emulators work fine with only occasional graphical glitches. 

Also, how the fuck do your hands cramp from a DS? I've got pretty big hands and the only time my hands cramp on my DS Phat is when I'm doing FPS games. And small screen? It's not far off from the PSP

The PSP is a good system, no doubt, but it's not a stretch above the DS. You obviously are just some uneducated troll who doesn't even know the DS well enough to make a good and balanced opinion. Better luck next time.

*shwing* *whack* Troll slain!


----------



## themuddaload (Aug 31, 2009)

a troll slaying a troll does not solve much.

@ advice dog

theres a huge difference in screen size, sure, the combined size of the ds screens is about the same as the PSP's single screen, but the dpi is higher for sure


----------



## ZeWarrior (Sep 3, 2009)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> I have had a DS since its UK launch and love the thing to bits, *it has great games such as CoD4 and Dementium on it.* The FPS control is a lot better than the PSP's.
> 
> I would like a cheap PSP-1000 and a big memory stick,however, for the much better power and SNES emulation. Also games such as Crisis Core
> 
> ...



ROFL. This I just HAVE to laugh at. I have CoD4 for my PS3 and my Xbox and I've played it on my friends DS and I can safely say CoD4 is absolute *GARBAGE* on the DS. It is just SO bad. Anyway, I had a DS Lite before it got stolen, I had a PSP 1K, broke/got lost and bought a PSP 3K earlier this year. I think the DS is more fun to play for long hours, but the PSP is more of a handheld made to be played for short period sessions like maybe 1-2 hours max or else you find your eyes straining and such. 

I want to buy a DSi and a new flash cart for it though.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Sep 3, 2009)

Funny how I've played CoD4 numerous times on the PC, and enjoy the DS version. I've had my DS Lite for over 2 years, and I'm still playing games on it non-stop. It has a vast gaming library, and there's something that appeals to everyone. It's music playback is terrible, and video playback is laughable, but besides that, theres nothing to complain about.

And I've had my psp for over 4 months now, and it's getting next to no usage from me. The first time I got it, I played hours and hours of Guilty Gear Accent Core on it, but after awhile, it just sat there. The only reason why I'd use it is for the occasional good games, and the great homebrews. But besides that, it's entire gaming library is horribly limited. The graphics are superior, but I don't give a shit about how graphics of a game looks, as long as the game itself is fun and entertaining. It's music playback is garbage to me, and I'm not going to comment on the videos, as I haven't tried watching anything on it.

The DS is a winner.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Sep 3, 2009)

Tropicana said:
			
		

> Funny how I've played CoD4 numerous times on the PC, and enjoy the DS version. I've had my DS Lite for over 2 years, and I'm still playing games on it non-stop. It has a vast gaming library, and there's something that appeals to everyone. It's music playback is terrible, and video playback is laughable, but besides that, theres nothing to complain about.
> 
> And I've had my psp for over 4 months now, and it's getting next to no usage from me. The first time I got it, I played hours and hours of Guilty Gear Accent Core on it, but after awhile, it just sat there. The only reason why I'd use it is for the occasional good games, and the great homebrews. But besides that, it's entire gaming library is horribly limited. The graphics are superior, but I don't give a shit about how graphics of a game looks, as long as the game itself is fun and entertaining. It's music playback is garbage to me, and I'm not going to comment on the videos, as I haven't tried watching anything on it.
> 
> The DS is a winner.



No offense, but you must have a really crappy PC then, because the DS version feels so gimped compared to the console versions, let alone the PC version.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Sep 3, 2009)

ZeWarrior said:
			
		

> Tropicana said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indeed, my PC is beyond terrible, lol. But honestly, I've seen graphics worse than CoD4 on the DS, and it really didn't bother me. And if I want graphic intense games, I have my PS3.


----------



## sprogurt (Sep 3, 2009)

I used to be a ninty fanboy but now....meh. (i even had my name in the uk version of nintendo power ^.^) i changed to a psp simply because i wanted new, good games. (i was getting p****d off with the shovelware coming out...standards anyone?!) i have only been back on my ds for about 10 mins to play mkds since the begining of june. now i play my psp if i can't get to sleep. i'm more focused on my art with college coming up in a few days but i am looking for a dsi 
soon ^.^ . 

if you want a solid console that is loved all over the world, DS. If you love graphics so much then psp.

If they become modded though it's a different story. Many homebrews kept me playing for hours on end (a touch of war for 3-4 hours straight ^.^) whereas the psp...i haven't came across a homebrew i remotely like. sure it has emus but the only one i'd be interested in is for n64 zelda and even though it runs at nearly full paced it makes it become boring quicker. I love the way you can dump your old psx discs though ^.^

DS for great homebrew, PSP for porting your old games.

tbh i miss the times me and friends went all out on mkds on the bus to school XD


----------



## Rogue Trader (Sep 3, 2009)

They are both amazing systems, with their own specialities.  

The DS has some truely awesome games, and is generally great fun to play, and isn't terrible for some emulation (NEO-GEO!!!).  Plus the obvious ease of usage with the GBA (which was an awesome system-probably better than the PSP and the DS).

The PSP is pretty awesome too.  The media features are a nice extra, and it has some really good games.  It also has excellent graphics for a handheld (although graphics aren't everything).  The library for the PSP is not nearly as extensive as the DS though, which although unfortunate, is more than made up for by the fact that it has such excellent SNES and GBA emulators.

It really is down to personal preference.  At the moment i'm mostly playing PSP, but i'm sure at some point the DS will become my favourite again.


----------



## ACK06 (Sep 4, 2009)

I vote for the PSP, for several reasons:

better processor (333MHz vs 66MHz)
longer battery life (especially when underclocked)
screen size/resolution
more thoroughly hacked/more available software
better title lineup (IMO)
...plus, it the first scene I was ever on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm not saying you shouldn't buy a DS, I'm just saying you should get a PSP first. XD


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 4, 2009)

sprogurt said:
			
		

> I used to be a ninty fanboy but now....meh. (i even had my name in the uk version of nintendo power ^.^) i changed to a psp simply because i wanted new, good games. (i was getting p****d off with the shovelware coming out...standards anyone?!) i have only been back on my ds for about 10 mins to play mkds since the begining of june. now i play my psp if i can't get to sleep. i'm more focused on my art with college coming up in a few days but i am looking for a dsi
> soon ^.^ .
> 
> if you want a solid console that is loved all over the world, DS. If you love graphics so much then psp.
> ...


guess someone has never played rRootage, beats of rage, psp revolution, or beatmania


----------



## Bloodgod (Sep 4, 2009)

ACK06 said:
			
		

> I vote for the PSP, for several reasons:
> better processor (333MHz vs 66MHz)
> longer battery life (especially when underclocked)
> screen size/resolution
> ...



You've obviously never taken a flight from the US to JPN with a PSP huh?


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 4, 2009)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> Actually Graphics are almost everything.


EPIC FAIL


----------



## nIxx (Sep 4, 2009)

Well i have PSP since the start in Japan (import) and DS Lite since a year or so and actually i would tend more to the PSP because after sad 4-5 years without any real good game (except for some exclusives) at least almost all of them are ports that just don´t work on a hand held as on a "real" Console (XBOX360,PS3 or whatever even Soul Calibur PSP is very boring especially since there is no online support and i have all of the "old" ones) but there are coming slowly some good games but the DS have already some really unique games from every kind of genre.
Unfortunatly there are many more games for the DS that are using online features (dunno why after 4 years there are not more PSP games that are supporting online it´s sad but true).

Anyway at the end you need to make the choice they are both good but the DS have more good games at the moment (in my opinion ) but as said slowly there are coming more good games for the PSP but you will still need to wait for most of them (Honestly stupid $ony 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

PS: GT Portable was planned to released at the European PSP start but hey now we get it.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 5, 2009)

I would have to say the DS because of the variety of games. Certain games like the Mario & Luigi series cannot be found  on the PSP and The World Ends With You have yet to be matched (imo) by any game on the PSP.


----------



## megawalk (Sep 5, 2009)

well. i have the intentions of Buying a PSP
so i would go for PSP
as i have seen games whereas i must play them
especially the SRW Games


----------



## clegion (Sep 7, 2009)

megawalk said:
			
		

> well. i have the intentions of Buying a PSP
> so i would go for PSP
> as i have seen games whereas i must play them
> especially the SRW Games


mx and that OGGsrw game(the OG is awesome


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 7, 2009)

TWEWY is overrated and the last good Mario&Luigi game was on the GBA.

That being said, Both consoles have their pros and cons. DS games are normally upbeat and colorful, more geared towards teens and children(but I enjoy them all the same).

And the PSP has games that are more geared towards adults and older teens. Some days I want to play Pokemon, or New Super Mario Bros., some days I want to play Monster hunter or Crisis Core.

they are both great systems, and as far as battery life goes, the DS compared to the PSP, the difference is negligible.


----------



## Raestloz (Sep 7, 2009)

TWEWY is not that overrated until you've finished the main story, after that it IS overrated...

Some DS-worthy titles like Professor Layton and the upcoming Okamiden and Scribblenauts, along with good titles like the nostalgic Chrono Trigger DS and kinda new Viva Pinata gives some point for DS

But then PSP's got War of the Lions, Crisis Core, Agito, Chains of Olympus, Vice City Stories, Liberty City Stories, Dissidia, and those alone are enough to lure you

in the end, just buy both of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There's no reason to say "PSP's music playback capability is heavenly!" My Nokia handles that nicely. You gotta admit it's good, but it's not like it's so HEAVENLY. More options is always welcome though....
There's no reason to say "DS's video playback is a joke", it's a fucking game console, not media player

There's no reason to say "DS is for kids" kids won't play Brain titles, they'll take games instead
There's no reason to say "PSP is for the proud adults" what the fuck is Bomberman doing there?

There's no reaosn to say "DS is weak!" gameplay is everything, not graphics
There's no reason to say "PSP is powerful!" Kingdom Hearts for DS proved DS is quite worthy visual-side

There's no reason to say "DS got a fucking extra screen!" PSP got a widescreen
There's no reason to say "PSP got an analog controller!" DS got the touching capability

There's no reason to say "DS got bad games" DS got Mario Kart DS and Professor Layton
There's no reason to say "PSP got great games" PSP doesn't have alot of games, however, lots of those are good


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Sep 21, 2009)

like you said, psp and ds are two completely different types of consoles, 
the ds is a portable pure gaming station, gaming is the primery function and all the other progs' are just goodies. 
although the ds do not have the graphic powers of a psp you can have fun with it, graphic's not all:. - but the console lacks of racers and beat em' ups:.
the psp is more a portable multimedia system, movie-, musik-, internetfunktions are supported by the handheld itself, and yes the thing is more powerfull than a ds or dsi system, but still graphic's not all^^,
i do not say that the handheld is bad, but it assigns other priorities.  Everyone must decide for himself which handheld he prefers':.
personally *i would choose a ds*, cause i already own  one :-D


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 21, 2009)

I own both a PSP and DS and id have to say i prefer DS over PSP simply because DS games are funner to play...graphics are meaningless in gaming other then something nice to look at.I would rather play a game with a stick figure that has fun game play then a game that looks nice and you get bored of after 30 minutes.


----------



## Smash Br0 (Sep 22, 2009)

Personally, I like the DS much more. Gameplay over graphics any day!


----------



## razorback78 (Sep 22, 2009)

Smash Br0 said:
			
		

> Personally, I like the DS much more. Gameplay over graphics any day!


indeed. for my point of view, gameplay is the most important aspect to be considered in rating a "gaming" console. graphics is secondary only. this is the reason why DS outsells PSP. DS games is much more fun than PSP. ya the graphics of PSP really is a standout compared to DS, but the DS games really made me play their games over and over. ya i could watch videos on PSP, but i also have my ipod with me. what i mean is a "gaming" console should be appreciated with the "gaming experience"using it...and i had experienced it on DS.


----------



## Popcorn Fairy (Oct 6, 2009)

All depends if you're gonna mod or not. DS > PSP if it's not modded, but PSP >>>>>> DS if it is.


----------



## Veho (Oct 6, 2009)

Popcorn Fairy said:
			
		

> All depends if you're gonna mod or not. DS > PSP if it's not modded, but PSP >>>>>> DS if it is.


Elaborate.


----------



## Bluelaserman (Oct 6, 2009)

If I were to choose, I would pick the DS, only for the purpose of playing multiplayer games with ease, though, if the ds didn't have this option/ I didn't have a sibling to play with, I would pick the PSP

DS in my mind = Dual System

PSP in my mind = Personal Self Player


----------



## Finishoff (Oct 6, 2009)

I prefer to use my PSP mainly for running homebrew and the DS just for the games.
Both of the console have solid pros and cons it all about preferences.


----------



## Popcorn Fairy (Oct 6, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> Popcorn Fairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Modded PSP has NES, SNES, Sega Genesis/CD, PSX, and probably more emulators I'm forgetting/don't know about. Also can play UMD ISO/CSOs, plus a large amount of homebrew applications such as improving the web browser, watching videos from sites like YouTube, and you can even get an application that makes your PSP into a TI-83 calculator. 

All you can do on an unmodded PSP is play music and some video files.


----------



## eine (Oct 7, 2009)

one's a very powerful but also very costly "multimedia machine" with around 3hrs of battery life, aimed mostly at regular to hardcore gamers. 

And the other is a "gaming machine", but is also capable of alot of multimedia stuff(emulators, surfing the net, audio, video, and alot of homebrews) with battery life that goes around 6-7hrs. with games for any age, newbie, casual, regular and hardcore gamers.

Honestly speaking, I'd prefer my "gaming machine" over my "multimedia machine" anyday.


----------



## Midna (Oct 7, 2009)

Mario & Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story

'nuff said


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 7, 2009)

Midna said:
			
		

> Mario & Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story
> 
> 'nuff said



Seriously overrated game, it's good but quite overhyped like Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## Popcorn Fairy (Oct 7, 2009)

Midna said:
			
		

> Mario & Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story
> 
> 'nuff said



Ys Seven.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 7, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Midna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Every game that's gotten hype has been overhyped. There's no such game that has gotten hype and never met the expectations of the hypers. That's why I don't like hype.

Still, that game was very good. Coming from someone who thought it would be terrible and who, in general, has been a M&L RPG hater, it really proved to me that the franchise isn't doomed to shallowness and mediocrity. 

Kingdom Hearts was overhyped simply because it's Kingdom Hearts. It had enjoyable combat mechanics, but it was incredibly repetitive. Missions are just more of the same (either "talk to this", "kill this", or "go here"), the story is less coherent (even though I think Kingdom Hearts stories aren't good), and the lack of flow of that the original game had really hurts. It's still fun, though, and KH fanboys will masturbate over it, like any KH game.

Also, who the fuck cares about Ys anymore?


----------



## Popcorn Fairy (Oct 7, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Also, who the fuck cares about Ys anymore?



Are you serious? You're really missing out if you truly think this. =/


----------



## eine (Oct 7, 2009)

There are alot of PSP fanboys out there who bash the poor lil' NDS cause they are biased with what they're getting from their modern to next-gen consoles. They tend not to bother with what the DS can offer, drooling over the "sparkling" PSP & its sleek design. I've encountered alot of them since in our country, the psx and ps2 is very common amongst gamers. 

And here are common conversations.

"Just look at the PSP graphics!" (Alot of them actually thought the DS can't handle 3D)

- The DS long ago proved it is 3D capable(MetroidH). Altough the quality is far from the PSP's. 
And I really think that good 2.5D graphics are almost as good as full 3D ones. Think Ninja Gaiden DS.
- "You my friend, is a graphics whore. It ain't everything." I hate to admit that it almost makes 5/10 of 
the game, but really, its the gameplay & story that should matter.

"The DS ONLY has kids games!"

- The NDS game library is massive. There are those for kids, casual gamers, and hardcore gamers.
Nintedo still has the edge for making the handheld for the masses. the DS still out sells the PSP,
and yes, it's all thanks to the so called kid games.
- "Cause you don't do research." The NDS too caters the hardcore gamers with its massive RPG list. 
And if contra 4 isn't hardcore enough, I dunno what is.
- "really now? Try poking the girl here on the touchscreen."


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 7, 2009)

eine said:
			
		

> *snip*
> 
> You're coming off as a DS fanboy a little bit
> 
> ...



I swear to God I thought that franchise was pretty dead. Not like "never any more games for it" dead, but more like "spasmatic releases of new games that aren't quite great" dead.


----------



## Popcorn Fairy (Oct 7, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Popcorn Fairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, Ys Seven is the best thing to happen to the series. Probably one of the best things to happen to the PSP. Give it a try if you can~


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 7, 2009)

Popcorn Fairy said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...Except I don't own a PSP.

And I've been looking on Wikipedia and there's nothing on Ys 7. Apparently it's "not released yet".


----------



## Popcorn Fairy (Oct 7, 2009)

It's been out since the 17th of last month~


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 7, 2009)

Popcorn Fairy said:
			
		

> It's been out since the 17th of last month~



Japan, Europe, or US? Wikipedia isn't always the most "up-to-date" of sources, especially if it's foreign and has to do with video games.


----------



## Nugg2396 (Oct 7, 2009)

I personally like the DS better, I also like the PSP (if only i had both lol), whenever i'm with a friend with a PSP i always try to get my hands on it to play Patapon and Loco Roco xP


----------



## Popcorn Fairy (Oct 7, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Popcorn Fairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Japan~


----------



## JesseB (Oct 7, 2009)

Nugg2396 said:
			
		

> I personally like the DS better, I also like the PSP (if only i had both lol), whenever i'm with a friend with a PSP i always try to get my hands on it to play Patapon and Loco Roco xP



Damn, I forgot about Patapon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Awsome game. If only the guy developing the homebrew version for the DS hadn't gotten the C & D letter.


----------



## KidIce (Oct 7, 2009)

I've got both... In fact I've got two of each (fat/lite DS, 1000/2000 PSP). I use them both...

I use them pretty much only for games. Browsing the net on either of them sucks. No matter how much better the PSP is at it, it still sucks. I've carried a few funny movies, flash cartoons and such to work on my PSP to show co-workers but as far as using it as a media player that's about it. I've got an MP-3 player that's far less bulky/heavy that I use when I want music on the go, and other then the above example, watching video on either my PSP or DS doesn't appeal to me.

The DS's commercial game line up is far superior to the PSP's in my opinion. As much shovelware as there is on the DS (seriously, it's not like you have to buy/play them, and it's not hard to tell that that an "Imagine" game is gunna suck anus), there are way more good games for it then the PSP. I'm not saying that the PSP is devoid of good games, because that's just not true, but there aren't as many of them. The DS also has far more innovation going on in it's games as well, IMO. Right this second the only really unique title on the PSP I can think of is Echochrome. Not to say originality is the only way to create great games, but it often helps.

The PSP is obviously more powerful. And largely it means better, more accurate emulators covering a wider range of platforms.  Anything requiring a keyboard is resigned to the DS though courtesy of touchscreen keyboards. I also find the DS's d-pad to be the better choice for all my favorite NEOGEO fighters then the PSP's (and NEO DS is just an amazing piece of work). All other emulation is done on my PSP though.

Non-emulator homebrew on either system is mixed, they've both got some great stuff. Both have their share of great homebrew games, I don't realy have a preference here. OTOH, just about any non-gaming app I prefer on the DS simply because of the touch screen, trying to use the analog stick on the PSP as a mouse or keyboard is just flat out crap.

Graphics are nice but not as important to me as game play. Obviously the PSP is the winner graphics wise, but it's not as if the DS doesn't have some fine looking games of it's own.

I don't use the UMD drive on my PSP ever, and my Lite's battery still out lasts the PSP by hours. That being said, the sleep mode on the PSP is far nicer and battery efficient then on the DS. Something that's important to me, as my on the go playing often means putting which ever device I'm playing back in my pocket for sometimes hours at a time. Of course the more portable friendly game design on the DS tends to have closer save points or some sort of "suspend" mode that lets me power the DS down fully in a fairly short time while the PSP not so much.

It probably sounds to most like I lean towards the DS being the superior handheld and that's largely true, but I wouldn't trade one for the other. I do play w/ my DS more then my PSP, and that's because I chew through games like gang busters. I can tell pretty quickly if a game is something I want to spend any time w/ or not and if I'me going to want to play it till it's end. If it's the sort I do, I pound on it till I've beaten it (faster then most people I know) and move on. If it's not that sort of game I don't even bother w/ it beyond the time it makes me realize the game is not for me. On the DS there is always something new to move on to that might interest me, that's not always the case on my PSP. The PSP often goes months w/o a game of interest to me being released.


----------



## razorback78 (Oct 8, 2009)

eine said:
			
		

> There are alot of PSP fanboys out there who bash the poor lil' NDS cause they are biased with what they're getting from their modern to next-gen consoles. They tend not to bother with what the DS can offer, drooling over the "sparkling" PSP & its sleek design. I've encountered alot of them since in our country, the psx and ps2 is very common amongst gamers.
> 
> And here are common conversations.
> 
> ...


----------



## Master Mo (Oct 8, 2009)

DS all the way.

But for Sport-, Racinggames (I always like to call the PSP the "Lil PS2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), Emulators and some good content the PSP is great as well... 

Like always: Just a matter of taste and preference. Original content-wise the DS is *IMO* way better!


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 9, 2009)

eine said:
			
		

> "The PSP has emulators!"
> 
> - "and so does the NDS."
> but the difference is the ds emulators are garbage were as the PSP actually has very good emulators since day one
> ...


depends on what you play, and a few other variables
like memory stick loading over UMD loading, games and emu's that increase the CPU clock to fill 333mhz, wifi being used, etc...
Ive had it last longer then that though, I remember playing pokemon silver on RIN GBC emu for over 5 to 6 hours or so until the battery got real low

there is also an extended battery available



and before you come calling me a PSP fanboy, I have both and dealt with both a great deal over the years
your just sounding like a DS fanboy in this thread with a giant wall of text criticizing every thing the PSP has and trying to make it seem the DS has and does everything better


----------



## Bluelaserman (Oct 9, 2009)

Its an Epic War o.o


----------



## Shinryuji (Oct 9, 2009)

bluelaserman said:
			
		

> Its an Epic War o.o


Truly o.o
To be honest, that picture describes the whole thread (if you look at it at a slight slant).
The PSP and DS are both brilliant consloes, especially for what they do.
DS has a sheer flood of good games, amongst even more shovelware, but they are still there. While the PSP has a couple of absolute GEMS (Monster Hunter anyone?) and an amazing source of homebrew and brilliant custom firmware. It's all a matter of taste really, but I still play my DS more.


----------



## eine (Oct 9, 2009)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> *snip!*



You done? good.
I'm a supporter of the DNFTT movement. I think someone *coughnarrowmindedpspfanboycough* didn't quite understand what to do or what the thread's really for.


----------



## iFish (Oct 9, 2009)

the psp is better for hacking like emuloars your cant hack the ds like thwe psp but i like my ds more


----------



## Veho (Oct 9, 2009)

The PSP can't play Scribblenauts or Professor Layton. 

But the DS can't play Valkyria Chronicles. 

The "better" console is the one that plays games you like and want to play. You have to admit it depends from person to person.


----------



## iFish (Oct 9, 2009)

yes it dose i like mario and pokemon games thats why i update to the newest ds all the time whem im still on psp -1000


----------



## megawalk (Oct 9, 2009)

well commonly said ds would be better in the gameplay and feature of gameplay (that and it has alot of games on it)
the psp is kickass for the graphics and their personal habitated gameplay
(and also at the moment i want a psp)


----------



## Injury (Oct 9, 2009)

I'll take cartridge based systems over disc based ones any day.

But- the PSP 2000 models, special editions like the God of War PSP, have the ability to emulate the DS as well as Playstation games, N64 games, SNES, a shit ton of arcade games, gba, nes, etc etc...

It has a faster CPU but fuck it, the DS has the touch screen and that blows the PSP away. Sorry!


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (Oct 9, 2009)

all these ppl talking about hacking...DS needs no hacking, just a good flashcart. Almost zero chance for brickage.

now that's a big advantage

btw, I own both


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 9, 2009)

eine said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats nice for you but some *coughnarrowmindeddsfanboycough* talks shit about the PSP while he has no idea what the hell he is even talking about needs to be put in his place
I suggest you leave little n00bie instead of trying to start crap, gbatemp doesnt want your kind around here


----------



## Midna (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm happy to have his kind around here. SInce when do you speak for GBAtemp?

GBAtemp doesn't want your kind around here, joe88.


----------



## xDlmaoxD (Oct 9, 2009)

What we do need is people that don't overreact on such things.
Who cares if its better or not, thats only your opinion.
Not just because you like something everyone in the world does.
Moving one... the PSP Go is a lot better than the DS.
But the DS is more successful than the PSP.
I own both and play my PSP Go the most now, havent played with my DSi
in quite some time.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 9, 2009)

Midna said:
			
		

> I'm happy to have his kind around here. SInce when do you speak for GBAtemp?
> 
> GBAtemp doesn't want your kind around here, joe88.


because your a troll too are you not?

because every time theres a thread about windows I see you trolling in it claiming MAC and Linux are better...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 9, 2009)

I have to ask, why the fuck don't we just instant close these threads? I support a spirited discussion as much as the next guy, but spirited discussions are ones that actually go somewhere. There's an ideological difference between DS fans and PSP fans that will never be bridged. Any PSP fan won't just go "Oh, I see your point, the DS is good", and the same goes for the DS crowd. 

The end result is this: Each system has their flaws. Each system has their pros. Each system has their cons. Each system is good, and each system is bad. There's no such thing as "factually better". Some people may say that the Wii is better than the NES because of, you know, 20 years of development, but a hardened old school gamer may just say the NES is better because of games. Sure, you can say microwave X is better than microwave Y because microwave X cooks food 3x as fast and projects a touchable hologram, but the other side may say microwave Y cooks it "just the right way".

So seriously, none of your opinions matter because they're your opinions.


----------



## eine (Oct 9, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I have to ask, why the fuck don't we just instant close these threads? I support a spirited discussion as much as the next guy, but spirited discussions are ones that actually go somewhere. There's an ideological difference between DS fans and PSP fans that will never be bridged. Any PSP fan won't just go "Oh, I see your point, the DS is good", and the same goes for the DS crowd.
> 
> The end result is this: Each system has their flaws. Each system has their pros. Each system has their cons. Each system is good, and each system is bad. There's no such thing as "factually better". Some people may say that the Wii is better than the NES because of, you know, 20 years of development, but a hardened old school gamer may just say the NES is better because of games. Sure, you can say microwave X is better than microwave Y because microwave X cooks food 3x as fast and projects a touchable hologram, but the other side may say microwave Y cooks it "just the right way".
> 
> So seriously, none of your opinions matter because they're your opinions.



Agreed. Opinions often draw alot of'em trolls, trying to prove to the world that they know better. I really don't understand why they do it though.

@joe : even if you keep talking dude, no one's here to listen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Im amazed that a forumer could have over 3000++ posts and still think & act like a noob.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 10, 2009)

eine said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly! And...post count doesn't change who you are. You could have 10,000 posts and still be an idiot.


----------



## xDlmaoxD (Oct 10, 2009)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> eine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's true you have to be an idiot to post that much xD


----------



## Midna (Oct 10, 2009)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> Midna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? You're trying to pull up my post history against me? Real mature move there. (Dare you to tell me that Windows Vista > Mac and Linux)

Yeah. I vote for close. Threads like this never actually resolve anything, and they attract fanboys and noobs like moths to a light.


----------



## Helix94 (Oct 10, 2009)

PSP has better graphics, more power, etc. It has a few gems like Dissidia, Crisis Core, Metal Gear Solid, and more. But the DS has a particularly excellenet library of games. Though the shovelware to video game ratio is a tad on the enormous side, it has so many good games, that you don't even have to worry about it.


----------



## Domination (Oct 10, 2009)

xDlmaoxD said:
			
		

> Revolutionize said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You hate me?

And Hadrian is nearing 11,111 posts! You are saying our staff are stupid? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You die....



Spoiler











And Joe is not a noob... What has he done that makes him a noob? What he done on this thread? Flamebait maybe, but he knows much more than a lot of us to be a noob.

But I still think this should be closed... I don't think this is gonna help now that things have come to this....


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 10, 2009)

Midna said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont even need to look at your past post history, I see you all the time in the computer section spewing your nonsense

im pretty sure everyone who frequents that section knows what you are and what you do


anyway mods, lock the thread


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 10, 2009)

Keep it civil, k? Thanks!
Oh and try not to make too many fallacious arguments, makes ya look bad.


THREAD NOT LOCKED. CARRY ON!


----------



## Midna (Oct 10, 2009)

Strange... A search of the section yields *one* thread that I have posted in. Interesting. So I suppose everyone who frequents that section has seen an obscure, off-page-1 thread about Windows 7 TV ads. Wow you guys must be pretty thorough in your thread reading.

Admittedly I may have posted something similar in, say, maybe the Poll or News sections, but I wouldn't put that anywhere near "every thread about windows."

So there you have it. You just dragged the entire topic from "PSP vs. DS" to "*nix vs Windows". Why was this done? In an attempt to discredit someone who was criticizing you. Troll if I've ever seen one.

I hope to post no more in this thread. Unless Joe goes and posts something ridiculous again. So please don't, Joe.


----------



## eine (Oct 10, 2009)

xDlmaoxD said:
			
		

> Revolutionize said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Last time I checked, if your post count is well high-up, while not much of a help with someone elses problem( in a kind way), and not a staff on that forum, it means they don't have anything else better to do. Must be the lack of sun light.

Try having a life, its fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think this thread should've just had a poll instead.


----------



## Midna (Oct 10, 2009)

Ah thank God. Someone keeping us on topic. I do lament the loss of my retort however.


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 11, 2009)

Midna said:
			
		

> Ah thank God. Someone keeping us on topic. *I do lament the loss of my retort however.*


PRETENTIOUS DICTION MAKES US SOUND SMART


----------



## Midna (Oct 11, 2009)

_Says the man who just posted the words pretentious and diction in the same sentence. _

I'm afraid I actually talk like that.


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 11, 2009)

"Pretentious diction" is shorter than saying "complicated word choice that could be replaced by simpler word choice" whereas "I do lament the loss of my retort" is longer and more confusing than saying "I'm sad my reply was lost."

English 101


----------



## Midna (Oct 12, 2009)

Note that the definition of pretentious is "Attempting by affecting greater importance, talent, culture, etc., than is actually possessed." So in this case "Pretentious diction"  would be choosing words to make myself look smarter than I really am. Choosing words to make myself looks smarter. Longer more complicated words. Not longer sentences.

English 101

But seriously. Did we really have to do that? Did I do something to you?


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 12, 2009)

So what's the verdict. DS? or PSP?


----------



## iFish (Oct 12, 2009)

its all what you like


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 12, 2009)

Yeah... well.. actually I think you're right! Good Job!

Ok we can close this now. Have a nice day!


----------

